# libro de mecatronica (principiantes)



## gui_bugs80 (Abr 21, 2008)

hola

bueno lo que pasa es que estoy en el ultimo semestre de preparatoria y he decidido estudiar ing.mecatronica y pues quisiera ir informaciónrmandome mas acerca de esta carrera ir aprendiendo desde antes aunque sea los principios

quiciera que me recomendaran un buen libro de mecatronica para principiantes ya saben soy nuevo en esto no se mucho del tema 

por favor si se puede que no usen terminos cientificos y asi... recuerden que soy principiante

a otra cosa si ay por internet  por favor tmb me los pnoen plx


de antemano  muchas gracias


----------



## andrezitofer (Abr 29, 2008)

Un buen libro introductorio y q t servirá a lo largo de tu carrera es el "Mecatrónica" de W. Bolton; este libro explica como tal la disciplina de la mecatrónica y la explica secuencialmente hablando de todos sus alcances y aplicaciones y los diferentes procesos electrónicos, eléctricos, mecánicos y de sistemas que usualmente se usan para resolver un problema práctico a través de ella.

Ojalá t haya servido la información.


----------

